# Livebox not accepting wep key



## Max S Fox (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi,

I'm on Mac OSX on a MacBook. I've been to the Bramley apple site & followed all the instructions for setting it up with livebox, including configuring it for wep. When I try to connect via Airport to the Livebox, it ticks over for a bit then says connection timeout. I've run the network diagnostics on it & it says that the WEP key is wrong but I am certain that I have keyed it correctly, having tried to do it several times.

I can connect the MacBook fine to the livebox using an ethernet cable. It's just the airport that's the problem. 

My flatmate gets the same error when trying to connect his macbook to my livebox via airport.

Any ideas what the problem is & how to solve it?

Many thanks

Max


----------



## ora (Feb 26, 2009)

Try sticking a $ sign before the wep key, on soem systems you have to do that to tell the livebox the key is in hex. So rather than ABCDEF123456 or whatever you enter $ABCDEF123456


----------



## Max S Fox (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Ora,

Unfortunately that didn't work. I've turned off the livebox security & managed to connect the airport that way. But it just doesn't want to accept the WEP key.

Grrrrr

Thanks for the tip though.

Best

Max


----------



## Max S Fox (Feb 27, 2009)

I found a solution on Mac Rumors from a user called Geoffjanes

Here it is:

Make sure your livebox is connected via ethernet to your Mac.

1. Go into Firefox and type configuration.adsl and hit enter
2. Click the link, it should prompt for a password. Default is:

Username: Admin
Password: Admin

Once you're in

3. Click Security, Wireless Connections and make sure you can see the WEP key. Then HIGHLIGHT the wep key and copy it. Make sure the "Enable Wireless Lan" is checked. If it is, move on to step 4. If not, check it, click on 'submit' & wait for the livebox to reset. 



4. Go to Configuration, Advanced, Wireless and make sure the box WPA OR WEP is ticked. What ever you read- this must be checked for this to work!!!!

4.1 Your Livebox may reset

5. Click on your airport icon and click on 'join other network'. Type in the name of your livebox (which can be found if you go to the page configuration.adsl), then change password type to WPA PERSONAL

6. Paste the key (using command v) and it connects!!!

You don't need to put it in pairing mode. It just connects like this.


----------

